# Tiny Clumps of hair that can be pulled from outer ear



## kendroj77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Folks - Barley has these little clumps of hair that are very easily plucked out of his outer ear, my other golden Ginger had this also. Any ideas what this is? And it's only on his ear.

He gets Blue, fish oil (omega3) once a day, and is very well maintained in regards to being at the Vet and so on. I will most likely take him in, but I thought I'd see if anyone else had this. I can't seem to locate anything on search engines that are't related to mites, or mange etc.

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's shedding just like the rest of his coat. I don't think it requires a vet visit, unless it continues until his ear is bare of fur.


----------



## kendroj77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you @mylissyk - I was hoping it wasn't serious and since Ginger had it also, and the Vet never seemed concerned before. Just wanted confirmation, appreciate it! and your babies are adorable


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you. The picture is several years old, they are 9 and 10 now.


----------

